# Conexión TV-Minicadena



## pas (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola tengo un problema que no se resolver. He conectado el audio de la TV con la minicadena. Para ello en el euroconector de salida de la TV he utilizado un conector que pasa de euroconector a 3 rca´s, con un patilla que conmuta entre IN y OUT, en los rca´s blanco y rojo he conectado el cable doble y lo he llevado a la minicadena a la entrada AUX. La conexión típica.

Esto funciona a las mil maravillas, pero el problema reside en que solo se oye la señal del AV de la tele, es decir si tengo conectado un DVD, por los altavoces de la minicadena se oye la señal de la cadena que tenga puesta en la tele, sin embargo por los altavoces de la tele se oye el audio del DVD. 

La cuestión es que quiero que por los altavoces de la minicadena se oiga el audio de lo que se esta viendo en pantalla, ya sea la señal de antena, del DVD, del Digital + o de lo que sea.

Gracias, perdon por el desbarajuste.
Un saludo


----------



## nando1903 (Feb 21, 2008)

hola pas, la conexion la has hecho como se debe hacer, el problema esta en que nunca conseguiras lo q quieres, puesto que a no ser que tengas un televisor que traiga "salida de audio" no podras escuchar la señal de television por la minicadena, debido a que la salida de sonido del sintonizador no esta conectada directamente con los euroconectores que trae el televisor que son de porsí ENTRADAS, por lo tanto nunca podras realizar lo que quieres, un saludo


----------



## pas (Feb 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias, osea que segun lo que quiera escuchar tendré que levantarme y cambiar la conexión. Bueno muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------

